# My new custom frame. What do you think?



## juk (Feb 3, 2004)

Made by Sergey Batchinsky(Batch Design). Cusom titanium frame for dirtjumping and street.

https://batch.org/eng/frame.php?id=juk_preview


----------



## juk (Feb 3, 2004)

travistheone said:


> what parts are u goonna put on it.


Marz dj2 fork
Mavic 521's with RB Design hubs and IRC Kujo DH tires
Roox Bomber 4.0 bar with Primo grips
Custom Batch Design seatpost
SDG seat
Ultegra chain
105 rear derauler
Custom Batch Design 33t sprocket with Batch Design rockring and Batch Design chain device
FSA Wild Child crankset
Shimano XT disc brakes


----------



## Gnarlygig (Jan 27, 2004)

Like the design, looks sturdy and light, but what's up with the weld quality? I'm no expert at welding, esp Ti, but I've owned a Ti frame before, a cheap one even (Airborne), and the welds looked more even and less heat stressing (coloring). Is that a pic of it in it's in mid production stage, before annealing? Don't mean to sound rude, just never seen that kind of look on Ti welds before.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Do a google search on "titanium" and "discoloration". Here're a few:
http://www.rti-intl.com/tag/weld.htm
http://www.timet.com/fab-p30.htm
http://www.azom.com/details.asp?ArticleID=1245

Hopefully you have no problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

*same things I've always heard about Ti...*

same things I've always heard about Ti...

Color = Bad
Silver = Good


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Do a google search on "titanium" and "discoloration". Here're a few:
> http://www.rti-intl.com/tag/weld.htm
> http://www.timet.com/fab-p30.htm
> http://www.azom.com/details.asp?ArticleID=1245
> ...


holy crap!!! before i read those, i thought the frame looked sweet  now, after reading them, that thing looks downright scary!


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I've never welded Ti, but I was a weldor/fabricator for several years. As far a steel goes, it changes color based on temperature. Most steels start turning a straw yellow at around 350-400F if I'm not mistaken. When welding stainless, we would always (if it was cosmetic and was not to be painted) have to do some kind of treatment ot remove the discoloration. Wire wheel/scotchbrite or electrolysis (sp?) on parts that were pre finished like 2B or the grained #4 finsh you see on kitchen equipment. I'd bet Ti just changed color when heated too. Aluminum on the other hand, doesn't. Stays shiny alum color all the time.


----------



## mikedesign (Jan 25, 2004)

most folks use a gas lenze to weld ti this is what gives you that very nice even fishscale appearance also the purge backing helps(you did use back purge didnt you)
a fair bit of practise also gives lovely consistent weld beads

the scary thing is the amount of blue present most weld which are mildly contaminated by air turn a kind of straw colour perfect beads are often silver and shiny no worries though the welds arent completely one colour so you shouldnt expect the thing to just snap

if you made this bravo for a first crack its a pain to get purging and shielding correct when welding ti so dont worry too much


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

juk said:


> Made by Sergey Batchinsky(Batch Design). Cusom titanium frame for dirtjumping and street


I think it will break. This frame/company and bad welds has been discussed before, with someone else, if not you.

The welds are contaminated. There should be no discoloration. The contamination makes the metal brittle.

Good luck!


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Disclaimer: I'm in no way a welding expert
Having owned a few Ti frames those welds definately don't look like the smoothest I've seen. I've also read that Ti is very sensitive to having the metal as uncontaminated as possible before welding and requires some gas which also needs to be as pure as possible for best quality welds? Maybe someone more in the know can elaborate.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

That's a sweet looking frame. bummer about the welding. i really like the look of them, but i'd rather had good welds than good looking welds...


----------



## juk (Feb 3, 2004)

-----


----------



## juk (Feb 3, 2004)

*Don't worry about the welding.*

We craft these extreme frames from titanium more then 10 years. No one frame was broken to this moment. Welding of the frames and parts we do in special atmosphere (gas - argon). Colors will appear after heating of metal and it's normal, then after we usually finishing the surface by glass beam blasting or brushing or polishing. This time we showed the pictures right after welding to make possible estimate the quality. But maybe we will stay such view as design style for dirtjumping frames and parts.

Serguei Batchinski
BATCH design


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Not one? Who are you, Tony Ellsworth?*

How many frames have you made in the last 10 years, and if Batch design has been around that long, why have I never heard of you? Is your market mostly european? Not one broken frame? You will be the first bike manufacturer ever to have NO broken frames.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

agreed taht it looks cool and great call with the non euro bb for that use. the only thing Id change on your specs is to ditch your crank choice and get some nice profiles. then you'd have a really sick urban/park bike (assuming the welds hold of course).


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

*Spam!!!!!!*



juk said:


> We craft these extreme frames from titanium more then 10 years. No one frame was broken to this moment. Welding of the frames and parts we do in special atmosphere (gas - argon). Colors will appear after heating of metal and it's normal, then after we usually finishing the surface by glass beam blasting or brushing or polishing. This time we showed the pictures right after welding to make possible estimate the quality. But maybe we will stay such view as design style for dirtjumping frames and parts.
> 
> Serguei Batchinski
> BATCH design


This guy isn't looking at buying this frame he is trying to sell them. He is the original poster and apparently trolling for business.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Yup, I figured that when I saw his MTBR name matched the name of the guy that designed his site. He didn't outright say "buy my frame" so I let him be. I think the welds and workmanship will speak for themselves.


----------



## Serguei Batchinski (Feb 5, 2004)

*don't worry about strength - it's unbeatable frame !!*



damion said:


> How many frames have you made in the last 10 years, and if Batch design has been around that long, why have I never heard of you? Is your market mostly european? Not one broken frame? You will be the first bike manufacturer ever to have NO broken frames.


Not Tony. We just have been working with another brand name since 1991. The mark "BATCH design" was born recently - in 1999/2000. Since this year we made alot custom frames for extreme riding - trial, 4-xross, street, freestyle , etc. It's really so - no broken frames. Whole our staff is from aerocrafting industry - so, in our work we use military and aerospace standards.

discoloration it's normal with this material. Some white colors would be bad. But in pictures there are some light defects from flash - non professional photos.


----------



## Serguei Batchinski (Feb 5, 2004)

*we have no problem to sell it *



CDMC said:


> This guy isn't looking at buying this frame he is trying to sell them. He is the original poster and apparently trolling for business.


don't think and worry about spamming ! I've just looked through network to find some news and niticed about our brand and discussion about this. Juk is our lucky customer and of course he wants to tell people about his embodied dream. When I found some doubts about our work - I couldn't not to answer to people  .


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Serguei Batchinski said:


> don't think and worry about spamming ! I've just looked through network to find some news and niticed about our brand and discussion about this. Juk is our lucky customer and of course he wants to tell people about his embodied dream. When I found some doubts about our work - I couldn't not to answer to people  .


Sergy,

Okay, so lets see, First you come here as Juk, your even signed your name to one post, then you sign up again under your own name and claim to be two different people?

The quality of your work speaks is apparent from the discoloration of the Titanium. Unfortunately, it appears to be like nearly everything manufactured in Russia, of such poor quality that it is scary. Another quality product from the same engineers who brought you the Kirsk, Chernobyl and the Trabant. Give me a Chinese made Trek, at least I'll know it was welded correctly.


----------



## BSG (Jan 11, 2004)

Man those are some fugly looking welds. I hung out with some guys at the sole ride who welded there own ti hardtails. Theve been welding for 2 years man were they sweet looking. No color and smooth welds. 
Hmm aerospace? if my plane looked like that id jump
BSG


----------



## Serguei Batchinski (Feb 5, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Sergy,
> 
> Okay, so lets see, First you come here as Juk, your even signed your name to one post, then you sign up again under your own name and claim to be two different people?
> 
> The quality of your work speaks is apparent from the discoloration of the Titanium. Unfortunately, it appears to be like nearly everything manufactured in Russia, of such poor quality that it is scary. Another quality product from the same engineers who brought you the Kirsk, Chernobyl and the Trabant. Give me a Chinese made Trek, at least I'll know it was welded correctly.


As I said before Juk is our customer/rider who ordered this frame to us. I never said what we are in Russia. And this time it doesn't matter. We are commercial design studio and our quality is our main thing in our work. With our factories work many respectable companies from different countries including UK, USA, Germany, etc But we live in global times - so any produccer can choice the best manufacturer for his needs and this way we can order our products or in any our factories or in the same China or in Germany and USA - depends of quality and cost.

PS: Trabant has never been made in Russia - should know it.
Chernobyl - is Ukraine. Kirsk - what is it?? )


----------



## Ron G. (Jan 16, 2004)

*Built with Pride*

Hey now--

Trek doesn't make a hardtail dirt-jumper, but if they did you can bet it would be made in the USA. Most of their frames are. In fact, it might be all of their frames, although it wouldn't surprise me if the farm out a few of the really cheap ones, like the kids' bikes. 
Happy Trails,
Ron G.
Moab

P.S.--Just so I don't get accused of anything shady, I do work for a Trek dealer. However, I would have made the same observation about Cannondale, another company that clings to the honorable tradition of building frames in the same market where they're sold. Without that loyalty, we're in danger of becoming a culture of consumers, producing nothing but cheeseburgers and greenhouse gasses.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Sergy,

Do us a favor, click on you name and look at your profile, what does it say??!!! It says you are in MOSCOW. You put this information in when you registered. As far as the rest of what you wrote, it is so garbled as to not even be understandable. BTW, as far a we are concerned in the US, any country that fell under the USSR is Russian, this includes Yugoslavia and the Ukraine. Lets not forget, it was RUSSIAN'S in Moscow that ran these countries. 

Ron G.,

When I said a Chinese built Trek, I was stating that I would rather have one of Treks $300 Chinese made bikes over Sergy's questionable titianium bucket. As everyone knows, once you hit the $500 price point with Trek you get a frame made in Wisconsin. While I don't have a problem with frames made offshore, out of the large manufactures is seems only Trek (including Klein, LeMond & Fisher) and Cannondale are building their frames in the US.


----------



## tianyou (Jan 13, 2004)

*Lesson in bike frame marketing part 1:*

Oh man this thread is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*Scarry Monster Cats!!!!!!!*

I live with Ti every day here @ Scott Street and those welds are worse than my Ti Fat Chance with the bad purge stickers pointing at the purple-blue-grey discolourations. Normal??!!!! My a$$. A good Ti welder should not have any colours deeper than light blue/dark gold. And if your better than good, there should not be any colours! 
The welder of that frame above must think that it's ok not to purge the weldzone while welding with an inert gas.
That thing is gonna "ping" & "creak" & "ding" & "tink" until it fails which won't be too far in the future unless it's used as wall art like my Chance.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of Ellsworth, but comparing Tony to Sergy isn't right.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*I was not comparing him to tony...*



CDMC said:


> I'm not a big fan of Ellsworth, but comparing Tony to Sergy isn't right.


rather his statement that they had never had a broken frame. I recall some of Tony's customers being told somthing similar. "we have never seen THAT before" .


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*that's not Ti, it's CrMo*

the moron posted a picture of a TIG-welded steel frame.

it's not Ti.

the laughs grow ever larger in here!


----------



## lifelover (Jan 23, 2004)

*Juk*



Serguei Batchinski said:


> As I said before Juk is our customer/rider who ordered this frame to us. )


Serguei

If Juk is just one of your customer/rider than why is there a frame on you website named after him and why does he get credit for website development at the bottom of each page?

Why did you dump the old flash web site for the new boring one?

A word of advise:

NEVER respond to negitive comments on this (or any other) site. Even if you are in the right (which in this case it appears you are not) you lose

However, If you look at the pics on the site and fond by doing a google search most of the frames (welding include) look good.

P.S. Is "Batchinski" russian for "Ellsworth"?


----------



## Spoiler (Jan 29, 2004)

*How can you tell it's steel?*



gonzostrike said:


> the moron posted a picture of a TIG-welded steel frame.
> 
> it's not Ti.
> 
> the laughs grow ever larger in here!


Can you tell by the tubes, the welds, or do you just know the frame?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Spoiler said:


> Can you tell by the tubes, the welds, or do you just know the frame?


That sucker is a badly purged Ti frame.


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

Dont know much about Ti but jesus if its meant to be silver. Thoose wields are F-UGLY!!!   looks like a cromo! it looks nice but the wields look FUGLY. so it sucks. And Oh yes mr "liar guy from Batch" you must be stupid signing in a as JUK and signing in ur REAL name. What a retard. You say batch is in russia. u say u live in europe!!!?????????
BATCH - FUGLY BIKES SCINCE ...
we had to change names cos the ol' brand was getting a bad reputation


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

HEHEhahaha! They have rip off replecas of haros and gts! website looks ok


----------

